# Retirement



## Jean1952 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi,
My husband and I are planning to retire in 2014. We would like to move to the Valencia area and do not plan on driving a car there. Where would be a good place to live that is close to public transportation.


----------



## ExpatWannabee (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Jean,
Does 1952 refer to your birth date? If so, it's my year too! 

Valencia has an excellent subway/Metro system that runs far out of town. We are currently looking for a rental house in a town called La Canyada, which is about 20 minutes by subway from downtown Valencia. It's the first town you come to in the north that has predominantly houses rather than apartments. There are a few other ****** towns on the subway like L'Eliana and LLiria, but it takes longer to get there. Of course, if money is no object, both Rocafort and Burjassot are lovely towns closer to Valencia (but more expensive) on a different subway line.


----------



## Jean1952 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hello, yes the 1952 is the year I was born. Thanks so much for the information, I will look into those areas for properties. Unfortunately money is an object. We are hoping to make a move by late spring or early summer.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Jean1952 said:


> Hi,
> My husband and I are planning to retire in 2014. We would like to move to the Valencia area and do not plan on driving a car there. Where would be a good place to live that is close to public transportation.


Xativa.


----------



## Catherine L (Oct 22, 2013)

Deffo going to retire in Spain. UK is awful and doesn't feel like home anymore. I had a hospital stay a few years ago at the Materno in Malaga. It was like paradise.


----------

